# Stove incert or log set?



## save$ (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a prefab fireplace which I would like to be able to use for some real heat.  While I do have a furnace and a pellet stove, they are useless when the power goes out.  I have been considering putting something in the fireplace, but would like something fairly clean.  I have seen some of the gas inserts and also seen some fire log sets.  Both claim to put our about the same amount of heat.  Comments???  thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 8, 2009)

gas logs are decorative, unless you get a vent free set. Direct vent inserts would be your safest, and most efficient end result.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 9, 2009)

If you are ONLY looking for heat when the power goes out, vent free logs are your most cost effective.  Do you run natural gas or lp?


----------



## save$ (Nov 10, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> If you are ONLY looking for heat when the power goes out, vent free logs are your most cost effective.  Do you run natural gas or lp?



We only have access to LP in this area.  Cost about 2.50 I have been told.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 10, 2009)

Id use the VF Logs then, for emergency heat


----------

